# UNLV MFA in Screenwriting



## Mags8934 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey, 

I'm trying to find some outside opinion on the MFA in Screenwriting offered by UNLV. The only info I can find is what is on their website and what the director of the program has told me. I'm really interested in what he's said, but I'd really love to hear from someone else. Anybody?

Thanks!


----------



## FarhanAli (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually didn't even know that UNLV had an MFA program in screenwriting, and had I known I may have applied. UNLV in general is a solid school, and I'd imagine that it'd be a fun place to be at. One great thing about the less accomplished film schools are that they tend to aggressively promote their students since they're trying to build a name for their programs. I think in the more prestigious schools there's a bit of a fear that students get lost in the history of the schools success.

You should do two things.

1.) Check out a book called "Film School Confidential". It's a bit outdated and sometimes is plain wrong, ut they should have a chapter on UNLV.

2.) Find out the class size.  Ten to twenty students is an ideal class size. Fifty isn't. So find out how big the program is. 

Additionally, it's good to find out what perks the program can offer you. Are there any film grants? Do they help you find internships? Do they bring interesting guest speakers? Will they set up opportunities for you to meet people in development?


----------



## Mags8934 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the info. You brought up a lot of really great things to think about.


----------



## Ivym07 (Mar 5, 2009)

I live in Las Vegas and have on and off since 2001. I had some meaningful encounters with UNLV's film program in the past. I would say that the professors I encountered are all incredibly nice and helpful.They do a lot to try to keep graduate students out of debt. I saw screenings of graduate student films that were professionally shot and edited. There are some alumni from the program who are beginning to build careers in the film industry. Also, two undergrads from the UNLV film program recently filmed a script they wrote entitled Thor at the Bus Stop, and one of the professors at UNLV produced it. This movie is going to film festivals soon. The professors seem very involved and willing to do a lot to help. I have a lot of glowing things to say about the program! If you have any more specific questions about the program or Las Vegas, I could try to answer them. Also, if I were you, I would feel free to contact any of the professors and ask them more about it, or better yet, ask for contact info for current grad students and talk with them about their experiences. Additionally, a visit to Las Vegas and UNLV, if you can afford it, would probably be a good idea if you are seriously considering the program.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm actually thinking about applying to the MFA in Screenwriting at UNLV but can't find anything on their website that show the requirements to apply ( GRE or NO GRE, Portfolio, Scripts etc). Does anyone know where I could find this information?


----------



## jthamilton (Jun 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, there's nothing about UNLV's program in the Film School Confidential book. (Probably because it's screenwriting only.)


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 26, 2009)

Yea, I've checked the book and there is nothing about UNLV. I emailed one of the professors to get information about the program. I'll update my post once I get a reply.


----------



## Cosbysmith (Jun 28, 2009)

I applied to UNLV screenwriting last year. It seemed liked a nice school. I talked to the head of the program, I can't remember his name now, something Clark.

He told me there was no need to formally apply, but to just send in a script and my contact information. Sadly, I never heard anything back. But it wasn't in the, "I applied to UCLA and never heard anything," way. It was more like, I feel like they dropped the ball.

I love the city and have been there many times. It seems like a good school too. But I didn't like how they handled the application process.

From what I remember, this person told me they accept 2-5 students a year.


----------



## Silverlenz (Jun 29, 2009)

Here's the update I promised.

1. Do you guys accept students without B.A. in Film or B.F.A. in Film?
 -- yes

2. Do you guys accept students in both the Fall and Spring?

--No, Fall only.  It is very competitive and a long process.

3. On average, how many students apply to your program each year? And out of those students, how many get into your program?
--on average, 28 apply, 2 get in.  Sometimes more, sometimes one.  Some years as many as 35 apply.

4. Do you guys offer financial packages  ( Graduate Asst., TA's, etc) to the student's you admit?
--we try to lock an assistantship for every candidate.  It is $10,000 per school year with tuition waived.  The candidate only pays fees (about $900 per semester) and has medical coverage with that.

5. On average how much does your program cost? How long does it take to complete?

--I don't really know, outside of what I listed above.  My program is strictly a writing program.  There is no filmmaking component.  We are an MFA in screenwriting and we run like a conservatory, based on practice and repetition.  It is an intensive writing program.  You'll probably need a screenwriting computer program and some printing costs and to live in Vegas.  

--It is a three year program.  I don't like people to take longer and it is very hard to finish sooner.

6.Do you offer any film grants or other perks in your program?

See the assistantship above.  that's pretty nice.  otherwise, no.

7. What materials are needed to apply? 

You apply to the Graduate College at UNLV as well as submit writing sample directly to the Film department c/o me, Sean Clark

8. Do you require the GRE?
NO


----------

